
Hiring Fresher CEOs - avinashjn
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdu_5SKZjAPeWWrG6l3bOShddYMfrLFgZVgztnkHMa5SjQENw/viewform
======
avinashjn
I am hiring freshers who know to apply to this role. I am hiring freshers who
are aspiring to be founders. I am hiring freshers who are aspiring to be a
CEO. I am hiring freshers who love to solve a variety of problems. I am hiring
freshers who don't suit 99% of jobs out there.

Please share this and help me find the future CEO's.

Role description in the link below

------
avinashjn
Apply here tinyurl.com/freshceo

